# Up To 2500.00 For A Ray



## Darthvader (Jul 11, 2016)

Looking for a Yellow Disc Krate or a yellow 5 spd fenderless. Bikes must be original and in excellent condition.
No restored please. Have up to 2500.00 to spend.


----------

